

HadCRUT3: Complete land surface temperature record (except Poland) now available - chrisb
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/climate-monitoring/land-and-atmosphere/surface-station-records

======
jgrahamc
I took a look at the delta between it and the previous release:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/07/comparison-of-
january-2010-and-j...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/07/comparison-of-
january-2010-and-july.html)

